# Guten Tag



## Dietrich (5 Juni 2006)

Ich bin neu hier und möchte nur kurz
alle begrüßen und Guten Tag sagen.


----------



## Muli (5 Juni 2006)

Na die freundliche Begrüßung gebe ich zurück!
Bei uns wird ja noch jedes neue Mitglied mit Handschlag in Empfang genommen 

Also hallo Dietrich! ICh wünsche dir viel Spaß auf diesem Board und auf dass wir uns hier noch einige male lesen werden!

Greetz Muli


----------



## spoiler (5 Juni 2006)

Auch von mir win hertliches Moin Moin 

Viel Spass


----------



## Driver (6 Juni 2006)

hello & welcome Dietrich!
na dann auf frohes schaffen 

gruß Driver


----------

